# Accessing the US MAC site from a UK computer



## JoeyEmma (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to be able to access maccosmetics.com from my UK computer, but now all I get is this silly message-

HTTP/1.1 302 Found
Date: Fri, 04 Jul 2008 11:12:41 GMT
Server: Apache
Set-Cookie: ngglobal=5ad03ac504668611; path=/; expires=Mon, 02-Jul-2018 11:12:41 GMT
Set-Cookie: ngsession=5ad03ac526451390; path=/; expires=Fri, 04-Jul-2008 11:42:41 GMT
Location: /artists/artist.tmpl?ngextredir=1&ARTIST_NAME=GREGORY A
Connection: close
Transfer-Encoding: chunked, chunked
Content-Type: text/plain

Are they stopping us UKers looking at the American site. I'm going to NYC and was wanting to look up the address of the pro store, plus look at the cost of stuff over there.

Is it an Estee Lauder thing? Before DW Light came out here, I tried to look it up on the US site and got a similar message


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 4, 2008)

No I can still access it. Clear your cookies, browsing history and temp internet files and try again


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 4, 2008)

I've had that before not now I can get on fine today.


----------



## bis (Jul 4, 2008)

No, its a redirection problem more likely.
Which browser are you using?
Clearing the cache like someone suggested is a good idea.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to have the same problem accessing the US site when using Firefox, though it worked with Internet Explorer. However, now they both work fine.


----------



## Claire84 (Jul 4, 2008)

No problems here, and generally Virgin Media causes me all sorts of problems!  Hope you can find a way to get onto it.


----------



## stacey4415 (Jul 7, 2008)

I can not get on through any other browser, other than AOL


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 7, 2008)

Works fine for me. But you can check for Pro stores on MAC Pro


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 7, 2008)

Everytime I put maccosmetics.com in it comes up with the UK site and that never happened before...hmmmm! 
xoxo


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

the US site works for me


----------



## Millgrove (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ggxox* 

 
_Everytime I put maccosmetics.com in it comes up with the UK site and that never happened before...hmmmm! 
xoxo_

 

Yes, it's doing that to me too. Strted about 2-3 weeks ago. Tried clearing cookies and files including offline files - made no difference at all.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 7, 2008)

The Abercrombie website does that it automatically re-directs you to the UK site even if you go to .com . Apparently they've done it on purpose so maybe MAC are doing that now?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 7, 2008)

Its working for me to.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

the bobbi brown website always re-directs me to the uk site... does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 7, 2008)

When using Firefox, I'm now redirected to maccosmetics.co.uk but I can still get to the US site using Internet Explorer - there's definitely been a recent change.


----------



## Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2008)

It works okay for me..hmmm


----------



## Wintertulip (Aug 10, 2008)

Using Firefox I can't get onto the US MAC and Bobbi Brown sites. But I found that if you use the country chooser on the UK MAC site you can still look at the US site. I think that makes sense...


----------



## Millgrove (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wintertulip* 

 
_Using Firefox I can't get onto the US MAC and Bobbi Brown sites. But I found that if you use the country chooser on the UK MAC site you can still look at the US site. I think that makes sense..._

 
You're a genuis! Never spotted that at the bottom before - Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been told by my boyfriend who works in computer industry that the re-direct to the UK site some of us get, is probably linked to our Internet Service Provider classifiying our IP address as a UK address. If your service provider does not specifically classify your IP address as a UK address, you would not be re-directed. Explains why some of us have this problem and not others.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello, 

I was wondering how to get on MAC USA website as well since it STILL keeps redirecting me to the UK one. I did as suggested above and see the site is really cool. Makes the UK one look kind of lame! When do we get a chance to catch-up MAC?


----------



## Snowy_z (Mar 5, 2009)

try this link  
M·A·C Cosmetics | Hello Kitty Kouture |


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 5, 2009)

I can access the US website on Firefox from a Hello Kitty link they sent me, if I just type maccosmetics.com I get redirected to the UK site aswell. I hate that Abercrombie does it too, really annoys me. All hail Hollister and VS and their easy to use websites.

I haven't tried with IE yet - but I'll give it a go and see if that works better for me.


----------



## pianohno (Mar 7, 2009)

I can get on using IE but never Firefox!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 8, 2009)

You need to select the US site through the country chooser option on the UK site - that's how I can access the new site.


----------

